# Carrera Crossfire II e bike - Are electrical problems common with new bikes ?



## LandPhil (13 Jan 2022)

I bought my Crossfire II on the 14th December from Halfords online.
First use after 8 miles the lights on the battery flickered and all went off, reset the battery at home
and took it out only for the same to happen. Reset the battery by holding the power button in for 20 seconds then it wouldn't turn back on !
Finally had enough and returned it only to wait a week and they replaced the battery.
Same thing carried on happening so I took it back xmas eve.
Luckily they had a replacement which they built in shop, no oil on the chain I must add !
Upto Monday I'd done 120 miles and then the same, battery lights flashing and dead bike on 4 occasions !
The battery had been fully charged from new and kept in charge the whole time.
The bike is currently back with Halfords and they were supposed to phone me yesterday ! Today no reply on the phone.

Is this a batch fault with these bikes ? 
What would be a good replacement for a similar hybrid road e bike ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CXRAndy (13 Jan 2022)

Sounds like a poor connection, either internals of battery or its connector to the bike. 

Under warranty, so let them try or reject bike, ask money refunded


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jan 2022)

I have the same bike. Electrical connection problems are rife and I've had it back in a few times. They replaced the control unit but that didn't really solve the problem as going over rough ground inevitably shakes something loose. All I can say is make sure every connection is clicked home as solid as you can make it.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2022)

You had a legal right to an exchange bike or a refund within 30 days. Thats what id have done.

The problem with the Crossfire is they tried to do too much with too little budget, and it shows. The Subway for similar cash is far simpler, and generally more reliable as a result.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Jan 2022)

Id still ask for my money back or some exchange to a better ebike.

Boardman HYB ebike


----------

